# Fromm vs TOTW



## imthemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

I am really curious to see what you guys think is a better food. Would you rather feed the 25% / 15% TOTW formulas or feed Fromm's 4 star?

Fromm's Duck and Sweet Potato is 24/15 and their Salmon formula is 25/16. 

Taking protein and quality into account, and if your dog isnt allergic to grains, which would you choose?


----------



## cavalcadegsmd (Feb 1, 2010)

I haven't read the label of either product but, I would go with Fromm. I say this because it to me is smaller company and more trust worthy. TOTW is a Diamond product and they had a lethal problem some years back and have some really junky formulas- these combined makes me avoid their products. I know this didn't address you "protein and quality" criteria, but there's not that much difference between them in my opinion.


----------



## Tzubabies (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm actually feeding Fromm 4star Duck & Sweet Potato right now! As the poster above me mentioned, I trust the company much more. In TOTW I don't like the "ocean fish meal" because it is a mystery ingredient. I personally like the ingredients in Fromm better. I think the main appeal of TOTW is it's price. If it cost more, then I think less people would feed it.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I've never tried the TOTW formulas. First, I don't have a high trust factor with Diamond. Second, I don't like that they used "smoked" meats in their formulas. That is a carcinogen red flag to me. If my dog needed to eat grain-free, I would look for another brand over TOTW.


----------



## Tzubabies (Sep 27, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> I've never tried the TOTW formulas. First, I don't have a high trust factor with Diamond. Second, I don't like that they used "smoked" meats in their formulas. That is a carcinogen red flag to me. If my dog needed to eat grain-free, I would look for another brand over TOTW.


I forgot about the smoked meats. It was a long time ago, but I fed one bag and just didn't feel comfortable with it.


----------



## truthdog (Sep 10, 2011)

Fromm Gold is the best formula from Fromm. TOTW is trash.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I've been rotating the Fromm Four Star formulas for several months; my dog has done very well on it and he loves all of the flavors. I haven't fed TOTW because I'm not really comfortable with Diamond.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I ditto all the above. Fromm costs a bit more, but to me it's worth it. Fromm is one of two types of kibbles my cat will eat and I'm happy with that.


----------



## cavalcadegsmd (Feb 1, 2010)

How do those of you who replied feel about Holistic Select and Earthborn? These are two that I would never consider because of the junky stuff they also make (ProPac and Prism.)


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I started the switch from the breeders Kirkland to Fromm 4 Star Surf & Turf today as an ALS. I considered Fromm's Puppy Gold too but wanted to try out the Four Star series first.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

If we still fed kibble I would vote for the Fromm line of products. We tried TOTW and the results were mixed. But then, those were my dogs, whereas someone elses dog(s) might do better. The dogs tucked into Fromm when it was in our rotation, but with TOTW whe got the "meh"look, and then the "well I'll eat it cause I am hungry but lets move along to something better".....like most dogs sibes are so expressive.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Both TOTW and Fromm are in my rotation and my girls do extremely well on both.
I feed TOTW Pacific Stream and Fromm Surf & Turf and Fromm Beef Frittata. 
My girls have much smaller stool on TOTW. Their coats look great, great muscle tone, clear eyes, clean ears and healthy skin. Great weights too.
Their stools on Fromm are much larger, but other than that the results are just as good. 
I don't think I could pick just one......I'd feed TOTW and rotate in bags of Fromm.


----------

